# Other stufff....



## ChrisinOR (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay so I'm a new member and I'm posting what I do. I posted an intro in the appropriate section, posted some pens in that section, now I am posting the other stuff I make...














A nice jewelry box made of mostly of Bubinga and Maple burl. 








An earing box for my daughter













A curly Cherry, Curly spalted maple, and Sappelle Mahogany box...







A skinning knife with dyed and stabilized Maple burl. 1095 carbon steel clay hardened.







A Wharnclift knife with dyed and stabilized Maple burl. 1095 Carbon steel clay hardened...








A kit knife (barely) Mosaic damascus bolsters that have been heat colored, file-worked blade, file worked spine that was heat colored, heat colored thumb stub, and dyed giraffe bone scales. 

I suppose that's enough for now. I hope you guys like my stuff. When I was making knives full time I did pretty good for myself. I even made it into Blade magazine... Any comments are welcome and appreciated.

Chris Nilluka


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 19, 2007)

Chris, these are nice boxes (I would just change the color of the felt) and super knives!!


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful work, Chris!


----------



## ChrisinOR (Feb 19, 2007)

Billings eh? I used to live in Sheridan. Maybe the next time we come through we'll have to stop and say hi!

Chris Nilluka


----------



## vick (Feb 19, 2007)

BEautiful work on all of it. I especially like the knives.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 19, 2007)

All fine work. Do you make your own blades? If yes, forged or stock removal?


----------



## ChrisinOR (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes I do make my own blades. I did both forging and stock removal. I recently sold my forge and anvil and will now do stock removal only. I purchased more woodworking tools, I had to give up some room in the garage.

Chris Nilluka


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice work Chris. Those knives rock.


----------



## penhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard Chris, and very nice work..!!


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

beautiful work ChrisinOR,

I am some day going to attempt my own knife handle soon.

I notice that you are in my neck of the woods.
drop me a line, we could have coffee some day.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 20, 2007)

Chris!WOW great skill's mate! love your boxes love your knife's even more l was a knife collector for many years l was out of control at one point, the last knife l purchased won the best knife at the Melbourne Show. l wanted toget into making folding knifes but never did l made a few straight bladed knifes but nowhere near as good as yours.[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the knifes!


----------



## Dario (Feb 20, 2007)

The knives are "killer" []

Love the earing box.[^]


----------



## broitblat (Feb 20, 2007)

Great looking work, but I don't get it -- they're not round !? []
(I haven't graduated to straight lines, yet)

  -Barry


----------



## ChrisinOR (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by broitblat_
> <br />Great looking work, but I don't get it -- they're not round !? []
> (I haven't graduated to straight lines, yet)
> 
> -Barry



Oh yeah!! I forgot to post some of my turnings...




<br />




<br />




<br />


----------



## pete00 (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris

great looking stuff ya got there..thanks for posting....,


----------

